# Maya, Memphis and Ollie - New pics!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Just thought I would share some pics that I have taken recently!

Who you looking at? (Ollie)









If I hold still, maybe she won't notice me! (Ollie)









I think I got it! (Maya)









Now, I am sure I got it! (Maya)









Making sure the Nest Box is OK! (Memphis)









Now I look sexy! (Memphis)









Don't try this at home!!! (Ollie)









Ollie and his Duck Butt (now starting to grow in)...LOL


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww ollie looks so grown up! look at his weeny tail  memphis and maya look like happy preenie tielies! are you trying for another clutch?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Memphis and Maya are looking as gorgeous as ever.  Ollie is so cute with his little duck butt.


----------



## waynetiel (Sep 9, 2009)

what a cute bunch of tiels. what happened to the tail?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love duck butts LOL 

Wayne - its something that happens a lot with baby tiels - they're very clumsy and are excellent tail breakers 

I had a Normal grey and a Lutino still in the brooder (fish tank) managed to break their tails off HOW to this day I don't know they're the only 2 who has done it so far in 2 years 

the rest wait til they get in a cage and then break the tails off - Silly birds


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> are you trying for another clutch?


Yes we are!!! I am so excited! I think in the next week, we should have eggies


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

waynetiel said:


> what a cute bunch of tiels. what happened to the tail?


He broke all this tail feathers from his trying to fly and his first molt! He is 8 months old! For awhile there, every day, he had a newly broken tail feather.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

those are great shots!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  They are looking great  Even with a duck butt


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ollie has grown so much. You've got beautiful birds, I can't wait to see photos of the the new bubs.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

woohoo Duckie!! cant wait to see wittle babies!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

your tiels are gorgeous.


----------

